#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Πισίνα-Προϋπολογισμός

## sundance

Κατ'αρχας η πισινα παει με αναλυτικο ή με συμβατικο (υπαρχει κατηγορια πισινα στο λογισμικο του ΤΕΕ) ?

Επισης σε νεα αδεια ανεγερσης οικοδομης,μπορει να συμπεριληφθει στον προυπολογισμο που προκυπτει απο την διαμορφωση ακαλυπτου χωρου ή θα παει ξεχωριστα και θα μειωθει ο ακαλυπτος κατα το εμβαδον της πισινας?

ΥΓ. περιεργο θεμα,διοτι η πισινα δε μετραει ουτε στην καλυψη,ουτε στη δομηση!

----------


## Xάρης

Δες το κεφάλαιο της *Εγκυκλίου 8/90* που αναφέρεται στις κολυμβητικές δεξαμενές. Κάπου στο τέλος είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------

